# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Menstruatie is altijd onregelmatig

## wendelaar

Hoi,

ik ben op mijn 12e voor het eerst gaan menstrueren maar het is nooit regelmatig geweest. Op mijn 17e ben ik met de pil begonnen en sindsdien is het altijd 28/29 dagen. Ben nu 23.
Nu heb ik weleens gehoord dat als je altijd onregelmatig menstrueerde dit hoogstwaarschijnlijk weer terug komt als je stopt met de pil en dat de kans op een zwangerschap veel kleiner is.
Wie heeft hier ervaring mee en kan aangeven hoe dit verder ging, ik ben namelijk bang dat als ik straks kinderen wil dit niet zal lukken, en twijfel of ik niet nu al met de pil moet stoppen en proberen zwanger te raken, want over een jaar of 2 hopen we eigenlijk op een kindje.
Ik hoop dat jullie me kunnen helpen.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Zwanger worden als je onregelmatig is kan moeilijker zijn, omdat het soms moeilijk is om vast te stellen wanneer je je eisprong hebt. Als het na een jaar niet lukt, kan je een hormoonkuurtje krijgen, waarna het dan meestal wel lukt. Ontzettend veel vrouwen zijn onregelmatig, dus dat op zich maakt het niet 'onmogelijk' om zwanger te worden!

----------


## piny

Ik menstrueerde vroeger met tussen de 28 en 42 dagen tussentijd. Dit kwam pas goed toen ik de pil ging slikken. Het heeft bij mij wel 3 jaar geduurd eer ik zwanger was, oorzaak onbekend.Nadat ik (2) kinderen heb gekregen, is mijn menstruatie op de klok gelijk 28 dagen!

----------

